# would you guys buy it?



## pakosouthpark (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096JZRBI/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B0096JZRBI&linkCode=as2

?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd just get a Blackrapid. In fact, I did...twice.


----------



## faccray (Nov 24, 2012)

....not something I would have....


----------



## fr8oc (Nov 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd just get a Blackrapid. In fact, I did...twice.




+1. Love my BR's.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2012)

The Black Rapid R-7 actually holds your camera at your side, you don't have to walk around holding it from moving with your elbow as the person in the photo is doing.
I would not trade mine for that one.


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 24, 2012)

fr8oc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just get a Blackrapid. In fact, I did...twice.
> ...



+2 for BlackRapid. Holds my gear safely, comfortably, and always within easy reach.


----------



## Danielle (Nov 24, 2012)

Blackrapid or Sunsniper. 

Both the same kind of thing. Don't buy a rip off of them.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm happy with my Blackrapid 7. No need to buy something else.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 24, 2012)

Get a blackrapid


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 24, 2012)

No, I wouldn't buy that, and I didn't.
Just thought i'd offer an alternative to BR, have you seen the Bos Strap? Mine is awesome and I feel more secure with the camera attached to a single neck strap loop than the tripod mount.
.http://www.amazon.com/BosStrap-Piece-Sling-Strap-Black/dp/B0073N8BD0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353769196&sr=1-1&keywords=Bos+strap


----------



## ChilledXpress (Nov 24, 2012)

Be careful... I have had the blackrapid pin on the swivel (Strap to the camera) widen to the point of failure, twice!!! Love the strap but hate the attachement. Eventually went with the heavy duty attachemnt of the Carryspeed but use it with the BR strap... much beefier!


----------



## ereka (Nov 24, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> No, I wouldn't buy that, and I didn't.
> Just thought i'd offer an alternative to BR, have you seen the Bos Strap? Mine is awesome and I feel more secure with the camera attached to a single neck strap loop than the tripod mount.
> .http://www.amazon.com/BosStrap-Piece-Sling-Strap-Black/dp/B0073N8BD0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353769196&sr=1-1&keywords=Bos+strap



Checking out the link, I noticed the following statement under "product description" (re the Bos Strap) : _"Helps reduce the stress and possible damage to your camera body tripod socket and internal seals when hanging the camera upside down from a tripod socket fitting."_ As I have a Black Rapid, which as everyone knows attaches via the tripod socket, I find this slightly alarming - does hanging a camera from a tripod socket fitting REALLY put undue stress on the tripod socket and internal seals to the point of damaging them, or is this just marketing hype?


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 24, 2012)

ereka said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > No, I wouldn't buy that, and I didn't.
> ...


If you read the reviews on BH, amazon, adorama, all of them have a few percent of people at least that claim their camera somehow fell and smashed to the ground. Made me a little nervous. I like the Bos Strap because there are no clips at all, and no screws to come undone. I have used both a 5DC and D700 on it and although I was nervous at first(mostly of the Nikon shoulder strap loop breaking) now I don't think twice. That screw on the BR strap seems a little shady to me, i feel like eventually it would just come unscrewed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2012)

ereka said:


> ...I find this slightly alarming - does hanging a camera from a tripod socket fitting REALLY put undue stress on the tripod socket and internal seals to the point of damaging them, or is this just marketing hype?



With normal loads, I sincerely doubt there's any risk at all. With any lens heavy enough that there might be a risk (to tripod socket or lens mount), Canon provides a tripod collar for the lens, and that's where the BR strap should be attached. For me, that's the weakness of the BosStrap - how do you attach it to the tripod collar?


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ereka said:
> 
> 
> > ...I find this slightly alarming - does hanging a camera from a tripod socket fitting REALLY put undue stress on the tripod socket and internal seals to the point of damaging them, or is this just marketing hype?
> ...



I agree 100% with you, Neuro. I've read a couple of Amazon reviews where the customer tried to blame BlackRapid for their equipment getting destroyed, only to get a response from BlackRapid that their strap was not in proper working condition (missing rubber ring, unlocked carabiner, etc)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2012)

ereka said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > No, I wouldn't buy that, and I didn't.
> ...


Only if you are trying to sell something else.


----------

